# Timelines - add your visa timeline here!



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi fellow Aussies to be 

Edited 8th Aug 2009 - there is a new timeline site available too. 
http://www.aussietimeline.com/ if you have any comments on this new site please comment on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/26942-new-timeline-monitoring-site.html since it was created by a member. 

Since we've lost the Austimeline website it's been a pain to say the least (yes I know that there is now another site but it's not as good and I'm not sure we should rely on another site any more). Several of us have tried to contact the owner of the Austimeline but the emails bounce so we're not sure if that site will ever be back. It's shame since it was so useful. 

*Please note that this is only a guideline to time lines that our members have experienced with their visas. It's one of the most frequently asked questions and one of the most difficult to answer (until we invent a time machine  ). 
*

Now if you want to please add to this thread stating the following:

*Moving from:*
*Visa type applied for:*
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
*Date & description: *
*Visa conditions:*
*Area migrating to:*

*This thread is NOT for chat or questions. Any questions about time lines will be deleted!* 

It's a way of helping members to try to replace what was lost on that website. If we get enough members do this then we'll find another way to display the info so that it's easier to find. 

Let me know by private message if you think I've missed anything and I'll add it in if I agree. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

There were two of us applying aged 38 years old (back then!).

*Moving from: *UK

*Visa type applied for:* Skilled independent permanent subclass 136

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
4623-11 (General Gardener main applicant)
2231-17 (Applications and Analyst Programmer - second applicant)

*Date & description:*
1/5/2002: Decided to move to Australia
1/7/2002: Contact agents and choose The Emigration Group 
1/8/2002: ACS application sent
12/12/2002: TRA assessment sent
19/02/2003: ACS Approval
12/5/2003: TRA approval
2/6/2003: Visa application sent
18/6/2003: Acknowledgement of visa application
03/05/2004: Visa granted!

*Visa conditions:*
I couldn't travel to Oz before my husband (since he was main applicant)
First entry to Australia is made no later than 09/03/2005 

*Area migrating to:* South Australia
16/02/2007: Bought house in Mt Gambier while on holiday 
19/07/2007: Moved into house in Mount Gambier

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Are members interested in adding their time lines? If not I'll let this post die a natural death. 

BTW it doesn't matter if you haven't completed your move yet since your time lines could still help someone else and you could update them later. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kebbat (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone 

My name is Patra this is my first post my time line is as follows

Moving from: UK Me 29yrs, my partner 28yrs, 2 kids 4yrs and 7months

*Visa Type 457 paper (Nurse*)

*Date & description*
March 2008: Job offer 
February 2008: SA Registration applied 
May 2008: SA Registration approved 
07/11/2008: Visa application sent 
17/11/2008: Meds sent 
05/12/2008: Visa granted 

Area migrating to: South Australia


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's our timeline:

*Moving from:* UK
*Visa applied for: *Subclass 139 - Designated Area Sponsored (paper)
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO)*: Electronic Engineering Technician ASCO 3124-13
Me (then 45), husband (then 45), 2 boys (then 13 & 15) and Milly the dog

(Skills Assessment)
20/02/06	RPL sent to Agent
28/02/06	Agent sent RPL to ACS
02/03/06	ACS acknowledgement
02/03/06	“To be allocated”
29/03/06	“in process”
21/04/06	“with assessor”
21/04/05	1st confirmation sent re RPL pass (got lost!!)
28/04/06	“case finalised”
22/05/06	Official confirmation about RPL pass finally received!

(Visa)
25/05/06	Visa application received by ASPC
06/06/06	Credit card debited by ASPC
19/06/06	Application acknowledgement received
01/09/06	Sent police checks to Thames Valley Police
03/10/06	Police checks received back
10/10/06	Police checks sent to Agent via DHL

22/11/06	CO Assigned, Meds & Police Checks requested
13/12/06	Meds done
13/12/06	AOS interview with centrelink
18/12/06	Further med tests for DH
12/01/07	Medical info sent to panel doc
25/01/07	Medical info sent to Australia
07/02/07	Centrelink AOS Interview
12/02/07	Centrelink asks to open bank a/c for bond to be paid
14/02/07	Bond lodged
27/02/07	AOS granted
*14/03/07	VISA GRANTED*

04/09/07 Validation trip
18/10/07 Emigrated to Frankston South, VIC

18/08/08 Moved from our rental into our new house we bought in Frankston South

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

moving from India to Australia

Decided to move to OZ: December 2007
Started working on gathering papers: Immediately
Paid first installment to the Agent/Lawyer: April 2008
Applied for ACS: May 4th
Result for ACS: May 23th
Started gathering papers for Visa: Took forever
Appeared for IELTS: August 17th 2008
IELTS Results: 13th day post appearing for it: I got 7.5 and husband got 8
Sent papers to lawyer in Perth: 13th September 2008
Lawyer Acknowledged the receipt of papers: September 18th 2008
Applied for Visa: 19th September 2008

Waiting period starts


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Check out mine:
*
Moving to:* Australia (South Australia to be exact)
*Occupation:* Office Manager 3291-11, Non-MODL
*Paper or Online:* Online (e-SIR VISA)
*VISA Subclass:* Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 475)


*Timeline:*
Feb 28, 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (VETASSESS)
Mar 17, 2008 Positive Result 
------------------------------------------------------------
May 01, 2008 Sponsorship Documents reached SA
May 14, 2008 Positive Result (SA sponsorship acquired)
------------------------------------------------------------
Jul 05, 2008 Application Lodged 

CO Assigned - Might be February
PCC & Meds - Will do on CO's request 

Grant letter - *Come to PAPA* !!!!!


----------



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

*Moving from:* India
*Visa applied for: *Skilled - Independent (VE 175) visa.

*ASCO: *ASCO 2231-79 (Computing Professional - Unix)

Plans for moving to Australia : June 2008
Personal assessment ( Checking Eligibility criteria,requirements &Understanding process, Gathering all the documentation) : July 2008
ACS for Skills Assessment : August 2008
IELTS : September 2008
VISA lodging : December 2008

18/08/2008 sent to ACS
15/09/2008 Contacted ACS to query the status
17/09/2008 ACS acknowledgement
22/09/2008 Response on status
22/09/2008 “in process”
21/10/2008 “with assessor”
22/10/2008 “case finalised”
28/10/2008 Received assessment letter 
Result - positive assessment SOL + MODL ( 70 days to Process)

I have Applied IELTS in between
09/09/2008 : Applied IELTS
27/09/2008 : IELTS test taken
12/10/2008 : Received IELTS Results

Result : 7.5 ( above 7 in each)

*Visa - E-Lodge*
04/12/2008 Visa application received by ASPC
05/12/2008 Credit card debited by ASPC
05/12/2008 Application acknowledgement received

Landed on Limbo Land


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

*Moving from:* India
Visa applied for: *Skilled - Independent (VE 175)* visa.

ASCO: *2231-15* (I had asked for 2231-79 though)

IELTS : Feb 2008
ACS for Skills Assessment : November 2008
VISA lodging : November 2008

*ACS Processing:*
12/09/2008 sent to ACS
Almost a month as In progress
10/11/2008 Received assessment letter
Result - positive assessment SOL

I already had IELTS results in AC
Result : 8 ( above 7 in each)

*Visa - E-Lodge*
14/11/2008 Visa application Done and Paid For
16/11/2008 Application acknowledgment received (uploaded all attachments in between. Original and attested scanned copies)
16/12/2008 Application Being Processed Further
16/12/2008 Asked to send form 160 again (Was asked to take another chest X-Ray)
20/12/2008 Medical done again
24/02/2008 Medical Finalised


----------



## MedicRob (Jan 8, 2008)

Moving from: Colorado, U.S.A.

Skills assessment, testing, etc. were completed in May 2008 when I traveled to Sydney for my Interview. 

Visa type applied for: Class AU, Subclass 120 (Perm Residency, Skilled Entry, Employer Sponsored, Labour Agreement)

Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):3491-13 (Intensive Care Ambulance Paramedic)

TIMELINE:

Notified or sponsorship approval: 13 Oct 2008

Applied for FBI proof of (absence of) Criminal Record: 13 Oct 2008

Received FBI Response: 25 Oct 2008

Letter of Offer of Employment From Employer Received: 25 Oct 2008 (Yes it is odd that my sponsorship was approved first, and there was a delay due to a new Union contract and change in pay...)

Application sent to Sydney (Parramatta): 26 Nov 2008

Application Received at Parramatta Office: 1 Dec 2008

Application Fee Charged: 4 Dec 2008

Medical Exam (Full exam, Xray, Blood work. More extensive due to working in healthcare field): 10 Dec 2008

Medical Exam Sent to Immigration (Sydney): 15 Dec 2008 via FedEx

Medical Exam Received by Sydney Office: 17 Dec 2008

Medical Exam Information Processed By HCO: 5 Jan 2009

Notification of Visa Approval: 5 Jan 2009

Sent Passport to Australia Consulate in Washington DC: 5 Dec 2009

Received Passport Back: 7 Dec 2009

Move to Australia: 13 Jan 2009 (Flight is booked)

Visa conditions: Must maintain employment for 2 years with sponsor (NSW Government)

Area migrating to: Sydney, NSW


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Moving from: Bangladesh
Visa applied for: Skilled - Independent (VE 175) visa.

ASCO: ASCO 2231-79 (Computing Professional - Oracle)

Plans for moving to Australia : August 2008
Personal assessment ( Checking Eligibility criteria,requirements &Understanding process, Gathering all the documentation) : May 2008
ACS for Skills Assessment : September 2008
IELTS : October 2008
VISA lodging : December 2008

28/07/2008 sent to ACS
22/08/2008 “in process”
23/09/2008 “with assessor”
30/09/2008 “case finalised”
02/10/2008 Received assessment letter 
Result - positive assessment SOL + MODL ( 62 days to Process)

I have Applied IELTS in between
09/09/2008 : Applied IELTS
27/09/2008 : IELTS test taken
07/10/2008 : Received IELTS Results

Result : 7.5 ( above 7 in each)

Visa - E-Lodge
13/12/2008 Visa application received by ASPC
13/12/2008 Credit card debited by ASPC
13/12/2008 Application acknowledgement received
20/01/2009 Further information required 
12/02/2009 Further medical results received 
24/02/2009 Application being processed further 

HOw long will it take to assign CO???


Landed on Melnourne


----------



## raisein (Dec 23, 2008)

Moving From: India
Visa Type Applied For: 175 VE (MODL)
Occupation ASCO: Computing Professional NEC (2231-79 / Oracle)

Date & Description:
16-Jun-2007 | Appear in IELTS
27-Jun-2007 | Passed IELTS with 7 Bands
02-Oct-2007 | Applied for Skills Assessment
08-Oct-2007 | Received Assessment Acknowledgment
15-Oct-2007 | ACS Advice to Apply Under RPL
20-Nov-2007 | Sent Detailed RPL Report
28-Nov-2007 | Received Report Acknowledgment
23-Jan-2008 | Positive Skills Assessment Received
16-May-2008 | Applied for Visa
21-May-2008 | Received Visa Acknowledgment

Visa Conditions: Awaiting CO
Area Migrating to: VIC (Mostly Melbourne)


----------



## tmrei (Jul 11, 2008)

*X-Mas eve and I generated my own time-line*

It has been a nutty and hard transition--_Much_ more the challenge of a being in a new job and having significant management responsibilities than the American in Australia thing...but tonight I got a chance to stop and I saw Karen's request and actually looked through old e-mails to identify my time-line...

From beginning to end it will be less than a year from _not even_ thinking about Australia as a possible destination to living here (March to January)...and actually only 3 mos from first contact with lawyer in Australia to getting my 457 Sponsored Visa. I know that is unusual and I am blessed. If anyone is interested I actually made myself a table which I attached down below somewhere--i tried to cut and paste and it was hard to read-it has some details including the job interview process, my shipping dates--(oh I didn't attach when my stuff actually arrived. I believe it didn't get here until mid October I think--it took quite a while for my stuff to get here) a my husband dates--he's not here yet, hence the opportunity to look at this forum. The laywer attributed my success in part to the 457 Visa and a large very well organized, quite labeled binder with every piece of information I might need (gathered somewhat in part from this forum and other resources...as well as many character letters)

how appropriate for this X-Mas eve to consider my biggest present this year. 2008 was one of the worst with more than one big scary family crises but as I sit here on X-mas even and reflect on this time-line I'm struck that in the middle of/despite/because of all that I changed my destiny---Wow. 

To Karen, Dolly, Tiffani and Anj who were the big supporters when I was doing this process once again I thank you. If anyone has any questions about the process or needs encouragement I'll do my best.

Best Tiffany

formerly of Los Angeles, actually Pasadena, now in Melbourne, actually Fitzroy, Victoria.


----------



## bhupenparikh (Feb 6, 2009)

Moving from: India
Visa applied for: Skilled - Sponsored ( 176) visa.
Sponsored By : Victorian State Grovernment
ASCO: ASCO 2231-17 (Computing Professional - analyst Programmer)

Plans for moving to Australia : June 2009


State Sponsorship :
ACS for Skills Assessment : August 2008
VISA lodging : December 2008

25/08/2008 sent to ACS
22/09/2008 “in process”
21/11/2008 “case finalised”
22/12/2008 Received assessment letter 
Result - positive assessment 
I have Applied IELTS

7/09/2008 : IELTS test taken
21/10/2008 : Received IELTS Results

Result : 7 ( above 6 in each)

Visa - E-Lodge
28/12/2008 Visa application received by ASPC
29/12/2008 Credit card debited by ASPC
03/1/2009 Application acknowledgement received
during this week uploaded all documents and also done Medical formalities 

13/1/2009 submited forms by medical penal doctors

*STATE Sponsoreship information.*
05/09/2008 Recived my sponsorship application for Analyst progarammer by Govt.
05/11/2008 Recived Result from Vict .govt for my sponsorship
11/01/2009 informed Vic. govt ,that i have applied visa 176
13/01/2009 State Govt . Send form 1100
02/02/2009 State Govt . Send form 1100 acknowledge to me

VISA Process STATUS:

3/2/2009 Case Officer has been assinged , he asked me to provide Penal anc character certificates with other few detials:
6/3/2009 Visa Granted, Cheers Mate!


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

*My updated TIMELINE .......*

Check my updated timeline

Feb 28, 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (VETASSESS)
Mar 17, 2008 Positive Result (3291-11, Non-MODL, Non-CSL)
------------------------------------------------------------
May 01, 2008 Sponsorship Documents reached SA
May 14, 2008 Positive Result (SA sponsorship acquired)
------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Type: Provisional Visa
Subclass: eSIR-475 (Skilled Regional Sponsored) 
Jul 05, 2008 Application Lodged 
------------------------------------------------------------
Jan 16, 2009 Medicals done 
Jan 23, 2009 Medicals reached LCU-Sydney
Jan 23, 2009 Application being processed further
Jan 24, 2009 PCC obtained 
Feb 02, 2009 Confirmation received through PLE that I've a Case Officer
*Feb 03, 2009 Finally an email from (Scooby Doo) CO to submit Medicals and PCC *
Feb 03, 2009 From CO's email, came to know that I'm in Region - I
Feb 03, 2009 Medicals receipt sent
Feb 03, 2009 PCC sent
Feb 06, 2009 Medicals received by CO (Status changed from REQUIRED to RECEIVED)
======================================
I've done my part..... Patiently waitin' for VISA grant.. 

Com'on you VISA.... I'm right here waitin'....


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

*My Timeline!!!!*

Moving from: England
Visa Type applied for: 176 sponsered PR visa
Occupation: Midwife

Date and descriptions

06/03/2008-decided to move to Australia
23/04/deposit sent to agent
01/07/2008-skills assessment sent to the ANMC
19/09/2008-further nursing transcripts sent to ANMC
03/10/2008-skills assessment passed
02/12/2008-applied for state sponsership from Queensland 
07/01/2009- state sponsership granted
29/01/2009-visa lodged with DIAC
17/02/09- case officer assigned
05/03/09- meds completed & police checks sent
30/03/09- meds sent
04/04/09-received meds/PC

waiting for visa!!
Waiting has begun!!!!!
Area migrating to- Brisbane


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Moving from: Dubai - United Arab Emirates
Visa type applied for: GSM - 175
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):2231-79

01/08/07 - prepared RPL and sent to ACS
15/10/07 - Received positive results from ACS
15/12/07 - Prepared application and sent to DIAC (paper lodged)
the consultancy firm is lazy 
08/01/08 - recieved notification from DIAC that they cannot withdraw funds form my Credit card
09/01/08 - credit card auth. sent again 
01/04/08 - DIAC sent appl. back stating that they cannot debit the credit card
15/04/08 - sent bank draft of AU$2060
05/05/08 - recieved file number from DIAC
15/12/08 - sent IELTS result (7) to diac

waiting...


----------



## punoo (Feb 12, 2009)

Moving from: Germany
Visa type applied for:175 GSM
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 2231-79 (network specialist) now in CSL
Date & description:applied on the 20th Sep2008
Visa conditions: No update..still waiting.
Area migrating to: Hmm would love to be in Queensland!

Main applicant if my OH who is a German and i am Indian...wonder if our application will be treated HR or LR country!

All the best everyone!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The chatter on this thread has been moved to:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/17484-timeline-chatter.html#post105581

*PLEASE * no questions / discussions on this thread since it's means that members won't be able to find info quickly. 

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

raisein said:


> Moving From: India
> Visa Type Applied For: 175 VE (MODL)
> Occupation ASCO: Computing Professional NEC (2231-79 / Oracle)
> 
> ...


me and you are in same boat  good luck buddy


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

And here I'm , sayin' GOT IT  










Feb 28, 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (VETASSESS)
Mar 17, 2008 Positive Result (3291-11, Non-MODL, Non-CSL)
------------------------------------------------------------
May 01, 2008 Sponsorship Documents reached SA
May 14, 2008 Positive Result (SA sponsorship acquired)
------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Type: Provisional Visa
Subclass: eSIR-475 (Skilled Regional Sponsored) 
Jul 05, 2008 Application Lodged 
------------------------------------------------------------
Jan 16, 2009 Medicals done 
Jan 23, 2009 Medicals reached LCU-Sydney
Jan 23, 2009 Application being processed further
Jan 24, 2009 PCC obtained 
Feb 02, 2009 Confirmation received through PLE that I've a Case Officer
Feb 03, 2009 Finally an email from (Scooby Doo) CO to submit Medicals and PCC
Feb 03, 2009 From CO's email, came to know that I'm in Region - I
Feb 03, 2009 Medicals receipt sent
Feb 03, 2009 PCC sent
Feb 06, 2009 Medicals received by CO (Status changed from REQUIRED to RECEIVED)
*Feb 13, 2009** VISA granted (after all the wait)*
Jan 24, 2010 (IED) Initial Entry Date 
*No Job Verification*


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175) 
ASCO Code:	2231-79 
Nominated Occupation:	Computing Professionals - Computing Professionals (specialising in Oracle)


Sent the ACS application form to ACS - 4-Sep-08	
Received assessment from ACS - 4-Nov-08
Lodged application online - 4-Feb-09	

Waiting now..


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Feb 29, 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (Engineers Australia - Washington Accord)
Mar 18, 2008 Positive Result (2125-11, MODL, CSL)
May 28, 2008 Positive IELTS Exams Result
Jun 27, 2008 Positive IELTS Exams Result for wife
------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Type: Skilled Independent - subclass 175 (CSL, MODL)
Aug 11, 2008 Application Lodged Online (with scanned documents attached)
Aug 11, 2008 Status - Processing commenced
------------------------------------------------------------
Feb 19, 2009 Waiting for CO. I'm hopefully in the next CSL batch
Apr 23, 2009 CO Allocated. Requesting medical, PCC and further documents on Evidence of Employment
May 9, 2009 Medicals done
May 18, 2009 All requested documents sent


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Moving from: Canada
Visa type applied for: Spouse Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)

TIMELINE
*16/03/09:* Sent application to processing centre in Ottawa
*20/03/09:* Application received by Australian High Commission in Ottawa, case officer assigned.
*08/04/09:* Letter received requesting medical check and passport to be sent to AHC in Ottawa.
*22/04/09:* Medical complete.
*29/04/09:* Medical information received by AHC in Ottawa.
*07/05/09:* Passport sent to AHC in Ottawa.
*12/05/09:* Passport received by AHC in Ottawa.
*20/05/09:* *VISA APPROVED!!*
*25/05/09:* Passport received by me with visa sticker!!!!


* Note: I didn't receive an email notifying me of my visa being approved, I found out today (25/05/09) when my visa arrived back to me by mail.

Area migrating to: Melbourne


----------



## dramos_au (Feb 24, 2009)

Me, my wife and 3 kids have been here in Au since 2007 under Subclass 457 VISA and only decided to process documents in 2008.

*IELTS taken*: 06 December 2008
*IELTS Result*: 19 December 2008 (Band 7.5 ALL above 6.5 )
*ACS submitted*: 14 January 2009 (RPL process) 2231-79 - UNIX
*ACS Result*: 03 March 2009 
*STNI Submitted*: 11 March 2009
*STNI Result*: 14 April 2009
*PR Lodged*: 20 April 2009 (lodged online) VISA type 176 
*X-ray and Medical*: 22 April 2009 (taken in advance - front load)
*Received email from CO*: 8 May 2009 (CO ask for AFP and overseas PCC)
*Uploaded ALL requested doco*: 12 May 2009 
*VISA Status*: AFP and overseas police check "*Requested*"; Evidence of AU exp and Specific work experience "*Required*" (CO is still probably reviewing these documents); ALL other attached docs are "*Met*"

Patiently waiting.....

Danilo
Moving from Philippines


----------



## namecaesar (May 18, 2009)

Moving from: Bangladesh
Visa type applied for: 175 (MODL, CSL)
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): Electronics Engineer 2125-13
Date & description: Application lodged Online on 24 April 2009
Visa conditions: Waiting for CO
Area migrating to: Sydney


----------



## juliemtaylor (Sep 8, 2008)

Applied 175 CSL IT 22 Jan 2009 online LR, rejected by Vic ss 16/5/9 , awaiting CO

Julie


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

Got my visa...

For those who are interest in my time line, you can see it below.
1. Engage with my agent - 9/2007
2. ACS skill assessment sending - 10/2007
3. ACS approval (2231-79 SAP) - 12/2007
4. Visa Lodge (175 visa class - High Risk Country (Indonesia) - CSL list ) - 09/2008
5. CO Acknowledgement - 18/04/2009
6. Completion of PCC and Med Rec - 16/05/2009
7. Visa Approval - 22/05/2009

Next step - go to the Australia High Commisioner in Singapore to get the sticker.

Wish you all the best....


----------



## Elle20 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Moving from:* France to Australia (I am a 21 year old Australian Citizen (by birth) and my partner is a 24 year old French citizen
*Visa type applied for:* Spouse (de facto) Temporary Visa (Subclass 309) and Permanent Visa (Subclass 100)
*Date & description:* Sent application to the Australian Embassy in Berlin on the 27th of March 2009
*Offshore/onshore: *Offshore
*Medicals submitted (yes/no): *Yes submitted by doctor at the same date as our original application
*Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes we submitted it with our original application
*Date CO assigned:* We have had 2. Our first CO was assigned on April 6th 2009 and our second assigned on April 21st 2009
*Interview:* Our CO contacted us on the 21st of April stating he wanted to have a phone interview with my boyfriend. He also requested a written statement by me (the sponsor) outlining sponsorship duties and also a military service certificate. The documents were sent off on the 24th of April and the interview was held on the 27th of April.
*Other: *CO contacted us again on May 6th stating our photocopy of the military document was not certified properly so we sent another on May 8th.
*Date visa granted: *19th May 2009!!!
*Visa conditions:* Arrive in Australia by February 2010 
*Area migrating to:* My home in Adelaide


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

*Moving from:* Fountian Hills AZ, USA (near Phoenix). My husband will be working. We have three kids (12, 11 and 9)
*Visa type applied for:* Employer Sponsored 457
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO*): ?? Executive position 
*Date & description:* Used agent (KPMG) who applied on May 14, 2009. We did our medicals back in April as directed by agent.
*Visa conditions*: 4 year limit/ must work for same company
*Area migrating to*: Coolangatta, NSW (south of Sydney)
*Date visa granted*: May 27, 2009

I had heard that it would take up to 6 weeks, but it was very quick! Movers/Packers are coming on June 10th. We are departing on June 27th, arriving in Sydney on the 29th. Can't wait!
- Kiry


----------



## davidpt (May 29, 2009)

Moving from the United States.

Visa type: Skilled 175 VE
Partner is an architect on the MODL (I'm an attorney and was about to turn 45 at the time of application, so contribued nil pointwise).

Decided to move in June 2007.
Contacted & retained migration agent June 2007 (ASA Consultants).
Assembled papers, affidavits, etc, and parnter took IELTS & received sikills assesment (summer/fall 2007).
Application lodged February 19, 2008
Medicals and police clearances obtained and frontloaded on advice of agent in March 2008.
AGONIZING wait through spring, summer, and fall.
Case officer appointed beginning of November 2008.
Visa grant November 25, 2008.
Initial entry/validation accomplished on March 7, 2009.
Currently mulling where to live, waiting for my dependent brother to graduate from university, and trying to decided whether to sell our home in the U.S. or find a tenant. Selling is the preference, but the economy being what it is . . . 
Permanent emigration goal is October 2010, come hell or high water.


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

Moving from: England
Visa type applied for: 475 (SA)
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): General Manager
Date & description: 
16.2.2009 Lodged online
17.02.2009 medicals requested
28.03.2009 medicals received
17.05.2009 CO apparently appointed

Visa conditions: processing commenced
Area migrating to: Adelaide


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Moving to: Australia SA
Occupation: Office Manager /
Paper or Online: Paper
VISA Subclass: Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 475)


Timeline:
December 20 something 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (VETASSESS)
2009 January 25th Positive Assessment received

1st week of February 2009 Sponsorship Documents submitted 
2009/2/20 Sponsorship received

1st week of March 2009 -Visa application lodged
waiting for case officer to request Meds
PCC applied believe to be in the final stages
Waiting waiting waiting

hope every thing turns out well


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Moving from: Indonesia
Visa type applied for: 457
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):
Date & description: Fragomen lodged my application to Dept of Immigration on 3 June 2009
Visa conditions:
Area migrating to: Sydney


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

UPDATE ON MY STATUS

Moving from: England
Visa type applied for: 475 (SA)
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): General Manager
Date & description: 
16.2.2009 Lodged online
17.02.2009 medicals requested
28.03.2009 medicals received
17.05.2009 CO apparently appointed

Visa conditions: processing commenced
Area migrating to: Adelaide 


11.06.09 CO emailed us requesting PCCs
11.06.09 status changed to Further processing.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2009)

Moving from* Phils to Australia*
VISA Applied: *Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300)*

Date Lodge Application : *May 23, 2008 (applied with Police Checks and Medicals)*
Acknowledgment Letter from CO:* May 26, 2008*

Requested Addt'l Requirements: *August 3, 2008*
Submit Addt'l Requirements: *August 25, 2008*
* VISA APPROVAL: August 27, 2008*


_



* NO INTERVIEW WITH THE AUSTRALIAN EMBASSY!!
*

Click to expand...

_ 
Visa Stamping :* August 29, 2008*
Received Passport :* August 30, 2008*

Initial Entry : *Nov. 29, 2008*

Applied for Temp/ Permanent Spouse Visa :* May 26, 2009 (Onshore)*
* VISA APPROVAL : May 28, 2009*

_*



No Migration Agent!! all did the documentation by myself!!

Click to expand...

*_
_* Good Luck to everyone!*_


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

Time to add mine in all =)

Moved to OZ on a 457 in March 2008
Decided to apply for PR (175) in January 2009, ASCO 2231-79 Oracle Specialist
ACS result positive: June 3, 2009
Application lodged with DIAC: June 15, 2009

Waiting game.............


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,
I am from India i want to settle my life In victoria.
My timeline
VE 175,General Electrician
August 2007:TRA completed
Dec 2007 : visa applied
Sep 2008: Ielts submitted
Feb 2009 : Application rejected due to non submit Ielts on Main application
March 2009 : Re apply main application VE 175
March 2009: State sponsorship granted to Victoria (March 11 applied,Mar23 granted)
April 14,2009: co alloted (Ve175 convert to VE 176)
May 2nd 2009: Medical,Pcc and all docs submitted,On Co request
Job verification: Not yet
Visa: Waiting for decision


Ritu


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

After complete one year of doing my first official step i found it good idea to participate showing my time line:

Moving from: Egypt
Visa applied for: Subclass 175 online CSL
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): Mechanical Engineer ASCO 2126-11
Me (31), wife (25), child 1 year

(Skills Assessment)
21/06/08 Documents sent to Agent
1/07/08 Agent sent to Engineers Australia
14/10/08 “Positive assessment”
22/10/08 Official confirmation 

(Visa)
08/12/08 Application acknowledgement received
20/05/09 CO
26/05/09 CO request for MEdical and PCC
31/05/09 Med done - police check done and loaded
02/06/09 Med sent by Fedex
09/06/09 Med Received in Australia

STILL WAITING FOR ANY NEWS

Amr


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Moving from: India
Visa type applied for: 175
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):2231-79(nec)
Date & description: Application lodged with IELTS on 12th Sep 2008
Visa conditions:No news yet
Area migrating to: Sydney


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

*Medical result received*



Amr said:


> After complete one year of doing my first official step i found it good idea to participate showing my time line:
> 
> Moving from: Egypt
> Visa applied for: Subclass 175 online CSL
> ...


Another step


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*My Time Line*

Date of application: 18 September 2008 Online

Nationality: South Africa

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 175 Skilled Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & CSL

Medicals submitted: 19 June 2009

Police check submitted: Requested by CO

Date CO assigned: 29 May 2009 :clap2:

Date visa granted: Not yet

Desired destination: Where ever job opportunities take me.....although Perth looks pleasant


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Feb 29, 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (Engineers Australia - Washington Accord)
Mar 18, 2008 Positive Result (2125-11, MODL, CSL)
May 28, 2008 Positive IELTS Exams Result
Jun 27, 2008 Positive IELTS Exams Result for wife
------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Type: Skilled Independent - subclass 175 (CSL, MODL)
Aug 11, 2008 Application Lodged Online (with scanned documents attached)
Aug 11, 2008 Status - Processing commenced
------------------------------------------------------------
Feb 19, 2009 Waiting for CO. I'm hopefully in the next CSL batch
Apr 23, 2009 CO Allocated. Requesting medical, PCC and further documents on Evidence of Employment
May 9, 2009 Medicals done
May 18, 2009 All requested documents sent
June 19, 2009 Status of all documents changed to 'Met'


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Moving from : UK

Visa sub class 176 skilled sponsor


initial interview with agent Sept 08
paperwork complete and sent to TRA Feb 09
state sponsorship March 09
Application lodged April 09
Visa granted July 09

hope this helps


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

I applied as a civil engineer. I'm American but started the visa application while living in Ireland. Visa granted once I moved back to the States.

14/10/2008 - Application Received, processing commenced
I submitted my medicals and police checks in November (some prefer to wait until the CO requests them)
They updated that my medicals were received (the page has changed so I don't have the date but it was shortly after I sent them).
Then it was a Loooooong wait.
21/5/2009 Application Being Processed further (all of my documents were then marked and dated as 'met' on the document checklist)
02/07/2009 175 visa granted.


----------



## Pep (May 15, 2009)

UPDATED TIMELINE


Moving from: England
Visa type applied for: 475 (SA)
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): General Manager
Date & description: 
16.2.2009 Lodged online
17.02.2009 medicals requested
28.03.2009 medicals received
17.05.2009 CO apparently appointed

Visa conditions: processing commenced
03.07.2009 visa approved

Area migrating to: Adelaide


----------



## dramos_au (Feb 24, 2009)

*We've got it!!!*

*IELTS taken*: 06 December 2008
*IELTS Result*: 19 December 2008 (Band 7.5 ALL above 6.5 )
*ACS submitted*: 14 January 2009 (RPL process) 2231-79 - UNIX
*ACS Result*: 03 March 2009 
*STNI Submitted*: 11 March 2009
*STNI Result*: 14 April 2009
*PR Lodged*: 20 April 2009 (lodged online) VISA type 176 
*X-ray and Medical*: 22 April 2009 (taken in advance - front load)
*Received email from CO*: 8 May 2009 (CO ask for AFP and overseas PCC)
*Uploaded ALL requested doco*: 12 May 2009 
*VISA Approved*: 18 June 2009

Advised to depart Australia and must return no later than 27 April 2010.

All tickets are booked and we're scheduled to have a 1month holiday in the Philippines and have are passports evidenced by an Australian Mission at the same time!!!


----------



## Hopskip30 (Jun 17, 2009)

Only just started the process but thought I would start a timeline and add it has things happened... I could be here a long time!

My name is Julia BTW

Moving from: UK

Family: I am 33, Hubby is 34, 1 son (13), 2 daughters (2) and (1).

Visa Type 457 (IT Project Development Manager)

Employer using Migration agent in Sydney

Date & description
16 June 09: Job offer 
19 June 09: Migration Lawyer appointed 
20 June 09: Contacted by Migration Lawyer 
22 June 09: Visa application completed and sent to Lawyer. Do not have passport for youngest and do not have work references yet.
23 June 09: Sent copies of passports and birth certificates to Lawyer
29 June 09: Applied for youngest daughter passport

Employer currently completing documentation from his side while I still wait for references from employers.... flaming HR!!!!

Area migrating to: Sydney Suburbs


----------



## wjjoseph (Feb 20, 2009)

Class 175 VE online Teacher
Country India
Assessment Feb08
Lodged Aug09
CO 31st March09
PCC 4th April09
Medicals sent 7th April09
Medicals finalized 11th June09
Visa grant 3rd July09


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

Amr said:


> Another step


3 July the status of all documents changed to "MET" and 2nd Instalment Visa Application Charge (English tuition) is required.

Can i assume there is no proplems to get the visa , but only after the payment!!

:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## billastbury (Dec 22, 2008)

*Old guys timeline*

*Moving from: * BC, Canada
*Visa type applied for:*864 - Contributary aged parent
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):
Date & description: 
Visa conditions:
*Area migrating to:* Dandenongs, Victoria...........

July 2008: Seriously thought about migrating.
Oct 2008: Applied for aged parent visa.
Nov 2008: Granted bridging B visa.
Nov 2008 to June 2009: returned to Canada to settle affairs.
June 18 2009: Paid the final fee (Only $65,400.00!)
July 1 2009(Canada Day!) Granted visa.

Missed the Canadian summer but love it here.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

*Moving from: * Bangalore, India
*Visa type applied for:*175 VE- Skilled Independent
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):Java Specialist
Date & description: 
Visa conditions:Need to Enter before May 2010
*Area migrating to:* Undecided

Initial Preparation: Mar 07
ACS Application: 10 August 07
ACS Validation: 13 Oct 07
IELTS : 2nd Feb 08
Application Lodged: 12th Feb 08
Got CO: Feb 09
Baby Born: March 09
Medicals Submitted: April 09
Police Clearance Submitted: May 09
Visa Grant Letter: July 09

Regards,
Royen


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm still in the initial stages of my processing, however, i thought i'll update my timelines for ref.

Moving from : India
Jan'09 : Decided to move to AUS 
May'09 : Notary and other docs for ACS
08th May : Docs recvd by ACS 
13th May : Email sent to me 
20th May : ACS "in process" 

Meantime, i wrote my ielts exam.

30th May : IELTS exam
12th June : IELTS results (7.5 is the overall score)
26th June : "with assessor" 
03rd July : "case finalised"


Now i have to send docs for DIAC.


Cheers !!
SRN :ranger:


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Feb 29, 2008 Skill Assessment Lodged (Engineers Australia - Washington Accord)
Mar 18, 2008 Positive Result (2125-11, MODL, CSL)
May 28, 2008 Positive IELTS Exams Result
Jun 27, 2008 Positive IELTS Exams Result for wife
------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Type: Skilled Independent - subclass 175 (CSL, MODL)
Aug 11, 2008 Application Lodged Online (with scanned documents attached)
Aug 11, 2008 Status - Processing commenced
------------------------------------------------------------
Feb 19, 2009 Waiting for CO. I'm hopefully in the next CSL batch
Apr 23, 2009 CO Allocated. Requesting medical, PCC and further documents on Evidence of Employment
May 9, 2009 Medicals done
May 18, 2009 All requested documents sent
June 19, 2009 Status of all documents changed to 'Met'
-------------------------------------------------------------
July 3, 2009 Visa Approved :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Initial Entry Date deadline: 19th May 2010


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

*One day our time will come!!!!!*

ok here goes:

*Moving from*: UK

*Visa type applied for*: Business (long stay) subclass 457, Hubbie (Mark) is applying for this

*Area moving to*: Initially it was Melbourne but since then we have changed it to Strathpine, Queensland


*Date & description*:

Sept '09: watched "Moving down Under" whilst on holiday in Devon and boy did we get hooked as we became more and more interested.

Oct '08: Mark sent a CV and letter of introduction to his employer in OZ. Rec'd email back from them the next day to say they were very interested and wanted him to come over a.s.a.p. (wow, that was a head-rush reading that e-mail)

Nov '08: Put house on market, what bad timing with the credit crunch.

6th Feb '09: My worst day ever, I found a lump in my breast.

19th Feb '09: Did all our medicals but they were unable to send anything off until I had all my relevant treatment etc.

24th Feb '09: My biopsy report came back, it was cancer.

23rd March '09: my 1st operation

19th May '09: my 2nd operation 

26th June '09: Got my results, all clear....yippeee

4th July '09: House sold (STC)

13th July '09 - 7th August '09: 4 weeks of Radiotherapy as a preventative for the future

7th August '09: Will be going down to the Medical Panel in Maidstone and submitting the rest of my paperwork to them, hopefully all will be ok so they can be sent off.

7th August '09: going to "RED HOT" to celebrate and then join the waiting game....



Satty


----------



## Hopskip30 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just a small update:

Only just started the process but thought I would start a timeline and add it has things happened... I could be here a long time!

My name is Julia BTW

Moving from: UK

Family: I am 33, Hubby is 34, 1 son (13), 2 daughters (2) and (1).

Visa Type 457 (IT Project Development Manager)

Employer using Migration agent in Sydney

Date & description
16 June 09: Job offer 
19 June 09: Migration Lawyer appointed 
20 June 09: Contacted by Migration Lawyer 
22 June 09: Visa application completed and sent to Lawyer. Do not have passport for youngest and do not have work references yet.
23 June 09: Sent copies of passports and birth certificates to Lawyer
29 June 09: Applied for youngest daughter passport
10 July 09: Finally got work references and sent to Lawyer
10 July 09: Signed employment contract and sent to Lawyer
13 July 09: Received passport for youngest and sent details

As far as I am aware this is my bit complete and visa will be E-Lodged as soon s employer paperwork completed and then I have the fun of being asked to get medicals sorted!!

Area migrating to: Sydney Suburbs


----------



## jacbaye (Jul 13, 2009)

App sent 07.06.07 
Money taken 08.06.07 
Got Married 16.06.07
Migration Branch called - need more evidence for Perm visa 18.06.07 
Permanent Visa Granted! 26.06.07 
Passport sent in 09.07.07 
Passport Back 13.07.07
Validated 17.03.08

Sell house ?????? (damn the housing market!!)
Emigrate.... ?????? (before 2012!!!)


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

175 sub class - CSL
Application sent 03.12.2008
Got FileNumber: 08.12.2008
Got CaseOfficer: 06.04.2009 (asked to submit PCC and Meds by 3rd May 2009)
Requested for the extension for submission of PCC and Meds and got Extended till 7th July 2009.
Sumitted PCC and Medicals: 30.06.2009
Visa Grant: 10.07.2009

Pending Stuff:
Need to get the sticker on the passport.
Validate the visa before 03.06.2010


----------



## ewch (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum. Am really glad that I found this forum. Great advices and information.

Finally taken the first step to rekindle my relationship with Oz. Was a student in university in Melbourne for 4 years back in the early 90's. Really miss the lifestyle and friendly Aussies. Now that I have kid of my own, I want her to be able to have better opportunity and to experience the life Oz has to offer.

*Moving from:* Malaysia

*Visa type applied for:* Skilled - Sponsored (Class VE, Subclass 176)

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
2129-11 (Aerospace Engineer)

*Date & description:*
First half of 2008: Seriously thinking of taking the plunge to move to Australia
08/7/2008: First contact with migration agent (via email)
11/7/2008: First meeting with migration agent to understand the process and my eligibility
03/9/2008: Officially signed up for the service of migration agent
09/9/2008 : Skill assessment lodged via Engineers Australia
24/9/2008 : Positive result on skill assessment received
25/10/2008 : Sat for IELTS test
07/11/2008 : IELTS result obtained - 8.0 overall
06/12/2008 : Visa application lodged online via agent & acknowledgement received

Been waiting eversince. I am sponsored by family member (an aunt) and my profession is neither on the CSL or MODL list, so my application is on the bottom of the pack. Look like it will only progress further sometime in July next year if not earlier. Anyway, I'm in no hurry at the moment especially with the current global economic slump. But I'm still eager to move to Down Under.

Regards,

Eric


----------



## ddavid (May 9, 2009)

Well I got a shock this morning when my Agent rang to inform we got our visa granted,
Although it seemed long it was very quick.
Thanks to everybody for all your help and advice(which I feel was instrumental in getting it so quick)
I wish everybody speedy processing and believe that with the right advice you will get the visa. 

Type of Visa 176 State Sponsored

Timeline
Feb 1988 decided I wanted to live in Oz after watching BiCentenary celebrations
Dec 2008 start the process of identifying an Agent
Feb 2009 sit ILETS tests
Mar 2009 submit state sponsorship forms
April 2009 get state sponsorship
May 2009 Agent posts online App,CO appointed within 10 days
July 2009 Visa granted


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Moving from: Dubai ( Indian)
Visa type applied for:175 VE- Skilled Independent
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):Electronic Engr
Application Lodged: 30-06-08
Got CO: 01-06-09
Medicals / PCC Submitted: 07-06-09
Med Finnalized : 22-06-09

*Visa Grant Letter: July 15-09*

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## adeelhaider (Jan 18, 2009)

Moving from : Pakistan
Jan'09 : Decided to move to AUS
May'09 : Notary and other docs for ACS
13th May : Docs recvd by ACS
13th May : Email sent to me
20th May : ACS "in process"
07th July : "With assessor"
14th July : "Case finalised"


Now i have to appear for IELTS and then send docs for DIAC.


----------



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

My time line is as below.

IELTS done: 10-05-08
Assessment with E.A sent: 28-07-08
Approval from E.A: 05-09-08
Applied for 175 online application: 08-12-08 (with CSL, Chemical engineer)
CO allocated: 11-06-09
Meds and PCC and other docs sent: 27-06-09
Meds Finalised: 09-07-09

Now waiting.....

Could anyone tell me how long i would have to wait further?


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

*VIsa Approved*



Amr said:


> Another step


21st July 09 after 13 months


----------



## Kevin10 (Jul 14, 2009)

another one for the list....

sub class 175 - Accountant

Nov '08 - start getting document together for skills accessment
Dec '08 - skills assesment sent off and approved
Dec '08 - Application made online and documentation uploaded
Apr '09 - Things progressing slowly so sat IELTS to move to CSL from MODL
Apr '09 - results....passed 8.5
June '09 - Docmentation status updated to 'met' and case office appointed, medical test requested
June '09 - medical and police results all clear and sent off
July '09 - 2 weeks later visa granted 

Now planning the move for Feb '10...


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

nihariku said:


> Moving to: Australia SA
> Occupation: Office Manager /
> Paper or Online: Paper
> VISA Subclass: Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 475)
> ...


Meds requested-19/6/2009
Meds done 11/7/2009
Meds sent 15/7/2009
PCC received and sent on 4/8/2009

waiting
NK


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

My timelines is enclosed as:

ACS Application SOL
File Sent to ACS: 28th Jan 09
to be Allocated: 10th Feb 09 
in process: 4th Mar 09 
with assessor (with Registered Post No): 30th Mar 09 
Case finalised - 6th Apr 09 
Received Positive Result: 13th May 09 - SOL (this is my second copy as first copy was returned back to AU due to non-availability of us at home)

IELTS Appeared: 13th Jun 09
IELTS Cleared: 27th Jun 09

Main Application Sub Class 176 Relative Sponsorship
Online application: 27th Jun 09
Uploaded all docs: 4th July 09

Waiting for further communication or Case officer.


----------



## Hopskip30 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hopskip30 said:


> Just a small update:
> 
> Only just started the process but thought I would start a timeline and add it has things happened... I could be here a long time!
> 
> ...


Another update....

Date & description
16 June 09: Job offer 
19 June 09: Migration Lawyer appointed 
20 June 09: Contacted by Migration Lawyer 
22 June 09: Visa application completed and sent to Lawyer. Do not have passport for youngest and do not have work references yet.
23 June 09: Sent copies of passports and birth certificates to Lawyer
29 June 09: Applied for youngest daughter passport
10 July 09: Finally got work references and sent to Lawyer
10 July 09: Signed employment contract and sent to Lawyer
13 July 09: Received passport for youngest and sent details
31 July 09: Confirmation from agent that employer sponsorship and nomination application approved
31 July 09: My 457 application lodged online and TRN received
03 August 09: Application being processed further, children's meds requested
05 August 09: Children's health forms completed online and referral letter printed. Appointment made for medicals on 13/08/09

No request for PCC yet but myself and husband had UK CRB checks done in September 08, these have been sent to agent and not sure if they are acceptable.


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Visa Type: De-facto Spouse visa subclass 100/30?

Started collecting evidence in October 2008

Submitted Visa Application: 17th June 2009

Case Officer Assigned: 2nd of July 2009 - request to do medicals and submit more evidence from my partner.

Medicals completed: 15th July 2009

Visa Approved and request for passport: 3rd August 2009

Heading to Oz in September woo hoo!!!!


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

India,

Assessment=27July 2007,

Lodged=30 August 2007,

ASCO-CODE=2221-11,

Class UZ - Subclass - 496,

Acknow= 24 January 2008 ,

CO=20 October2008(Region 3),

Medical 7/Aug./ 2008(Expired),

PCC=3 Sept.2008(Unrequested),

Job Verification=?,

Visa Grant=?


----------



## liz1980 (Jul 9, 2009)

Visa Type: De-facto Spouse visa (lodged in London)

Submitted Visa Application: 16th June 2009

Medicals Completed: 21 June 2009

Case Officer Assigned: 29th June 2009 (requested police check)

sent off form for ACPO police check: 30th June 2009

Police check certificate received and sent to CO: 22nd July 2009

Visa Granted with request for passport : 27th July 2009

Received passport back with visa sticker : 1st Aug 2009


----------



## optimistic (Aug 9, 2009)

29 July 2008 - AIM positive skills assessment
21 August 2008 - IELTS results received 
29 September 2008 - 175 application lodged
11 October 2008 - PCC and Medical receipt sent
28 May 2009 - Obtained SA State Nomination
03 June 2009 - Form 1100 sent to DIAC
10 June 2009 - PLE revealed occupation may not be considered for 176 SA SS but only for 475
14 July 2009 - 475 application lodged; documents including PCC and medical receipt attached
15 July 2009 - Form 1100 sent to DIAC
Present - Hoping for GOD's grace.......


----------



## robjhughes (Jul 10, 2009)

*sub class 175 - Network Security specialist

June '08 - Start getting document together for skills assessment
July '08 - Skills assesment sent off and approved
Oct '08 - Skills assessment approved
Oct '08 - Application made online and documentation uploaded
Apr '09 - CO assigned
July '09 - Medical and police results all clear and sent off

Waiting with bated breath........ray:*


----------



## Hopskip30 (Jun 17, 2009)

YIPPEE....... Another update....

Date & description
16 June 09: Job offer 
19 June 09: Migration Lawyer appointed 
20 June 09: Contacted by Migration Lawyer 
22 June 09: Visa application completed and sent to Lawyer. Do not have passport for youngest and do not have work references yet.
23 June 09: Sent copies of passports and birth certificates to Lawyer
29 June 09: Applied for youngest daughter passport
10 July 09: Finally got work references and sent to Lawyer
10 July 09: Signed employment contract and sent to Lawyer
13 July 09: Received passport for youngest and sent details
31 July 09: Confirmation from agent that employer sponsorship and nomination application approved
31 July 09: My 457 application lodged online and TRN received
03 August 09: Application being processed further, children's meds requested
05 August 09: Children's health forms completed online and referral letter printed. Appointment made for medicals on 13/08/09

10 August 09: VISA GRANTED... NO NEED FOR MEDICALS.... NOW WE START PLANNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lane:


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Moving from: Kazakhstan 
sub class 175 - Translator 
January 2008 skills assessment approved 
June 2008 175 application lodged, paper based
August 2008 medicals and police check has been sent out
Occupation neither in CSL not in MODL
CO not assigned yet
Migrating to VIC

Desperately waiting for any feedback from DIAC...


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Date of application: 18 September 2008 Online

Nationality: South Africa

Trade/profession: Accountant

Visa type: 175 Skilled Independent

CSL, MODL or SOL: MODL & CSL

Medicals submitted: 19 June 2009 finalised by DIAC 8 July 2009

Police check submitted: 17 July 2009

Date CO assigned: 29 May 2009 

Date visa granted: 12 August 2009

Desired destination: Where ever job opportunities take me.....although Perth looks pleasant


----------



## Laurengr (Jul 8, 2009)

*my timeline*

Applying for subclass 300, pre-marital. Applied in person at AUS embassy in Wash, DC.

July 8, 2009 - submitted application in person. My application was almost complete, so a case officer was assigned same day. I was requested to submit medical forms.

July 10, 2009 - medical exam / x-rays performed. Documents sent directly to Embassy.

August 7, 2009 - email from case officer requesting additional information (from personal doctor)

August 13, 2009 - additional information received at embassy

August 24, 2009 - email notification that Visa is granted!!!! :clap2:


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

ACS application lodged: 07/2008
ACS result: 11/2008
ACS relodged to get MODL points: 11/2008
ACS result with MODL points: 05/03/2009

DIAC Application lodged (175 CSL): 06/03/2009
PCC's frontloaded: 11/05/2009
Applied for NSW state aponsorship: early 05/2009
NSW State Sponsorship approved: end 05/2009 (received in post early June 2009)
Changed to 176 Visa: early 06/2009
CO assigned: 17/06/2009 
Meds requested: 25/07/2009
Meds done:03/07/2009
Meds finalised;17/07/2009
Visa Grant: 09/09/2009 

Initial entry date: 11/05/2010 (as PCC's dated 11/05/2009)


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Timeline*

Below are my ACS time lines.

1st May, 09- document sent.

5th May, 09- Confirmation with user id and password. Status “to be allocated”

22nd May, 09 – Status changed to “In-Process” with the assessment officer as “XXXX”

23rd June, 09- Request for documents that I had already sent, status “Waiting Documents”

10 July , 09 – re sent the required documents to ACS.

24th July , 09 - Status changed from "Awaiting Documents" to "In Process"

31st Aug - 09- Status changed from "In Process" to "With assessor" with register number stamped on it.

2nd Sep -09 - Status changed to Case Finalized ...Waiting for the letter to arrive 

14 Sep - Got to know that results are arrived with +ve assessment

Now planning to attend IELTS in october


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

ACS Assessment Time line

1ST JUN 2009: IELTS GT test at Bangalore.
2ND JUN 2009: Agent sent documents by Courier.
10TH JUN 2009: Acknowledgment email with user name and password.
16TH JUN 2009: Status changed to “In Process”, with an assessment officer.
26TH JUN 2009: IELTS result out with 7 points 
26TH AUG 2009: Status changed to “With Assessor”.
31ST AUG 2009: Status changed to “Case Finalized” but no register post number.
3RD SEP 2009: Status changed to “In Process” 
4TH SEP 2009: Status changed to “With Assessor”, received register post number by email.
5TH SEP 2009: AusPost processed and forwarded letter to India.
16TH SEP 2009: Received ACS Assessment letter  (Awarded MODL, It's on CSL)


On plan to apply for 175 by next week.


----------



## anandsushil (Jun 24, 2009)

*175 CSL, Visa Granted with in 6 months*

My Initial State ( :noidea: )

Appying State/Country :grouphug: *Delhi/India*
Agent Used :smokin: *Yes*

ACS application lodged: :juggle: *Dec/2008*
ACS result: :cheer2: *Feb/2009*     

DIAC Application lodged (175 CSL): :rain: *16th March 2009*
CO assigned and requested Meds/PCC: eep: *23rd July 2009*
Meds/PCC/Other Docs done: :rockon: *03rd August 2009*

Visa Grant (Target Achieved) : :laser: *16th Sep 2009* 

Must Enter Before: :flypig: *03rd August 2010*

Planning to lane: well before *March 2010*


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Moving from: India, Bangalore
No agent used but lots of help from Expat forum 
Visa type applied for: Class VE, subclass 176 Skilled - Sponsored
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 1299-11, Research and Devt Mgr
Date & description: 
Application filed with NSW Victoria for SS ; refused
Application filed with ACT on 30th April 2009
State Sponsorship received from ACT on 23rd July 2009
Application filed with DIAC on 6th Aug 2009
CO assigned 17th August 2009, additional documents requested for verification of qualifications and work experience of primary and secondary applicant, and PCC and Meds
Medicals taken on 29th August 
Medicals received by DIAC on 8th Sept 
Police Clearance Check (PCC) uploaded on 11th Sept
Visa conditions: PR visa received on 22nd Sept, State Sponsored by ACT
Area migrating to: Canberra / ACT


----------



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Below is my time line 
--------------------------

*Moving from:*India

*Visa type applied for:* 175

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
25/09/08 - CSL/MODL,ACS (C,C++,C#) application with help from Agent
25/10/08 - CSL/MODL,ACS (C,C++,C#) assessment result

*Date & description: *
29/10/08 - 175 Online application on own 
10/2/09 - Application processed further
10/3/2009 - MED FL & rec
PCC FL,HR - India,
25/05/09 - CO assigned
25/05/09 - Additional Docs req. original Birth certificate, wife's ielts score or pay fees 
10/07/09 - Wife cleared IELTS, 
11/07/09 - Submitted wife's IELTS result , 
25/08/09 - Self interview from local Australian Consulate,
15/09/09 - Additional docs req for experince claimed,
21/09/09 - Submitted payslip, Bank statment and exp letter, 
26/09/09 - Application approved
9/3/2010 - Entry Before Date

*Visa conditions:* Approved

*Area migrating to:* Sydney/Perth But depends where I get the job.

*Personal front:* family of 4 (2 + 2 kids - 7 yrs boy and 3 yrs Girl)

It was pleasure to be on this forum and have learnt entire process of applying to Oz land here. Very resourceful website, helpful people and very active moderators.

Keep up good job guys. Anybody needs any help on application process I will try my best to help you out. I will be around as now I have to start looking for job, place to stay, the resign current job and plan to move to Oz land. Hope to talk/meet some of you there in Oz land.

Enjoy your filling process.

Thanks and Regards
CD


----------



## jrana33 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Sponsorship visa for my Wife*

Moving fromubai, UAE

Visa type applied for: Spouse Sponsorship Visa 

Date & description: 
16/11/08 - Application handed over to the VFS Centre in dubai 
10/04/09 - Police Clearance and Medical sent (They didnt ask for it, i thought this would speed up the process)
26/07/2009 - CO assigned and asked for more document
08/08/09 - All documents sent to Australian consulate in dubai
15/09/09 - Email received from Australian consulate that the visa has been approved 
28/09/09 - Will be going to get the visa stamped

Will be moving to australian by January 2010. My husband lives here in dubai and it was extremly kind of the consulate to give the visa.


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

*Moving from: *UK

*Visa type applied for:* General Skilled Migration - 176 (Family Sponsorship)

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
2231-79 (CSL/MODL : Network Security & Linux/Unix Specialist)

*Date & description:*
05/06/2009: ACS application sent
02/07/2009: ACS approval received
06/08/2009: GSM-176 visa application submitted
06/08/2009: Submitted all relevant documents (excluding medicals and police check)
08/08/2009: Acknowledgement of visa application
06/10/2009: Contacted ASPC, confirmed visa is under CSL processing, and unofficially informed that a case officer was assigned 2 days ago!

*Visa conditions:*
Nothing yet

*Area hopefully migrating to:* Victoria - Melbourne - Noble Park (grandparents live there)


Regards,
Andy


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Moving from: INDIA
Visa type applied for: Online 175 + CSL + MODL - IT Professional (Siebel CRM)
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 2231-79
Applied: 24/4/2009
CO Allocated: 1/10/2009
Meds/PCC Sent: 25/10/2009
Granted : 11/4/2009
Visa conditions: FIRST ENTRY BEFORE OCT 2010
Area migrating to: NOT DECIDED


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

what is CO??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

CO=case officer


----------



## sanjiyan (May 23, 2009)

*Moving from: *UK

*Visa type applied for:* General Skilled Migration - 176 (Family Sponsorship)

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
2231-79 (CSL/MODL : Network Security & Linux/Unix Specialist)

*Date & description:*
05/06/2009: ACS application sent
02/07/2009: ACS approval received
06/08/2009: GSM-176 visa application submitted
06/08/2009: Submitted all relevant documents (excluding medicals and police check)
08/08/2009: Acknowledgement of visa application
06/10/2009: Contacted ASPC, confirmed visa is under CSL processing, and unofficially informed that a case officer was assigned 2 days ago!
26/10/2009: Medicals received by DIAC
03/11/2009: PPC received and acknowledged by DIAC
03/11/2009: eVISA check still does not say if a C/O was assigned.
09/11/2009: Email/Letter from DIAC - Class VE, subclass 176 Skilled - Sponsored - Granted :cheer2:

Went straight from no case officer assigned (on eVisa check) to granted.

*Visa conditions:*
Permanent resident - Status: In effect - Enter before: 28/10/2010

*Area hopefully migrating to:* Victoria - Melbourne - Noble Park (grandparents live there)


Regards,
Andy


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Moving from*: Bahrain

*Visa type applied for*: 175

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
2231-79 (CSL/MODL : .Net Technologies)

*Date & description: *
12-June-2009: ACS application sent
18-Aug-2009: ACS approval received
28-Sept-2009: GSM-175 visa application submitted
28-Sept-2009: Submitted all relevant documents (excluding medicals and police check)
13-Oct-2009: Acknowledgement of visa application

*Visa conditions*: Nothing yet

*Area hopefully migrating to*: Victoria - Melbourne


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Moving from: South East Asia
Visa type applied for: 175
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): MODL
Date & description: Jun '09
Visa conditions: Assigned to C/O. Med + police requested.
Area migrating to: Sydney / Melbourne


----------



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Moving from: Philippines
Visa type applied for: Partner Temporary Visa Onshore (Subclass 820)
Date & description: Application lodged at the Melbourne CBD office IN PERSON on the 2nd of November 2009, visa granted on the 16th of November 2009! I only got to know the name of my CO the moment I received the mail from him stating the grant of my visa!
Visa conditions: No conditions (I can work and travel in and out of Australia indefinitely until the decision on my application for Permanent Residency is made.)
Area migrating to: Victoria...the place to be!


----------



## redzlord (Sep 30, 2009)

*Moving from:* Philippines
*Visa type:* 457 Business Long Stay
*Visa Lodged:* 06 November 2009
*Documents Uploaded:* 06 November 2009
*Medical (X-Ray):* 09 November 2009
*Medical Requirements Received:* 18 November 2009
*Medical Requirements Finalised:* 30 November 2009
*Visa Approved:* 02 December 2009
*Moving to:* Melbourne
*Expected Flight:* 09 December 2009


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi ,

I'm very very happy to share this with u all................I GOT VE 175-Skilled Independent Visa........THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT. 

Here my Timeline

Visa type applied for : VE 175 - Skilled Independent

Sent Application to ACS : 27 Mar 2009
Result received from ACS : 27 May 2009 (ASCO - 2231-79(SAP Specialist))

Applied to DIAC : 30 June 2009 (Paper)
File Reference number received : 17 july 2009
Applied for State Sponsorship(Victoria) : 18 Aug 2009 
Agent cancelled : 30 oct 2009 (sent form 956)

CO allocated & Requested for form 80,medicals & PCC : 09 Nov 2009
form 80 sent : 11 Nov 2009
PCC sent : 16 Nov 2009
Medicals did on : 18 Nov 2009
Medicals Report received by HOC,Sydney : 23 Nov 2009
Victoria State sponsorship received : 08 Dec 2009 (But I did not accept it)
Medicals finalised : 14 Dec 2009
Grant letter : 14 Dec 2009

Regards.


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

sattystevens said:


> ok here goes:
> 
> *Moving from*: UK
> 
> ...


Hiya Guys, updating my timeline.


11th Sept '09 Visa application was submitted

14th Sept '09 New 457 Visa conditions came into force. So had to obtain Health Insurance etc 

21st Sept '09 Marks' and kids medicals were finalised whilst mine was sent for further review to a medical officer.

approx 12th October was told by migration agent that they were retracting the application form as there was a query on OH's contract and job role.

15th Oct '09 my medicals passed

8th December '09 A new visa application was submitted 

11th December '09 VISA GRANTED!!

conditions: can enter anytime, visa valid til 11th Dec 2013. 
8501 - Health cover: The visa holder must maintain adequate arrangements for health insurance during their stay in Australia. Enrolment in Medicare will satisfy this requirement.


----------



## shalini80 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Visa Granted!*

Visa Granted in less than 2 months. here is my timeline.

17-Oct-2009: 176 (family sponsored) Application Lodged Online
12-Nov-2009: PCC and medicals requested
19-Nov-2009: Health requirements finalised.
15-Dec-2009: Visa Granted

thanks


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Moving from: Bahrain

Visa type applied for: 175

Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):
2231-79 (CSL/MODL : .Net Technologies)

Date & description: 
12-June-2009: ACS application sent
18-Aug-2009: ACS approval received
28-Sept-2009: GSM-175 visa application submitted
28-Sept-2009: Submitted all relevant documents (excluding medicals and police check)
13-Oct-2009: Acknowledgement of visa application
15-Dec-2009: PPC and Medicals requested by DIAC

Visa conditions: Nothing yet

Area hopefully migrating to: Victoria - Melbourne


----------



## Bozone1 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Moving from*: United Kingdom
*Visa type applied fo*r: 457
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*Computing Professional **2231-79 MODL Critical Listed SAP
*Date & description*: 
Job offer accepted beginning of November
Application Lodged 2 Dec 09
Medicals couriered on 4 Dec 09
Sponsoring Company Application Approved 9 Dec 09

Visa conditions:
Area migrating to: NSW


----------



## Bozone1 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Update*



Bozone1 said:


> *Moving from*: United Kingdom
> *Visa type applied fo*r: 457
> *Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*Computing Professional **2231-79 MODL Critical Listed SAP
> *Date & description*:
> ...


Visa Granted 18 Dec 09


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

*175 Visa Granded*



*My Time Line*

Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Passed January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009

*175 VISA GRANDED *22nd December 2009


----------



## Ericks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Still waiting for 175 Ind.*

Moving from: South Africa
Visa type applied for: 175 Independant
ASCO: Electrician General
At that stage CSL/MODL.
Ielts, Medical etc. all ok.
Application lodged 31 March 2008.
Most artisans off CSL.
Advised by agent to apply for State Sponsorship.
Applied end Nov 2009.
20 Dec 2009 South Aus. granted.

Still waiting for visa!!!!
Electricians still off CSL so maybe long wait.

IELTS expiring soon!!!
Medicals expired!!!
Police clearances expired!!!

Losing hope.

Considering NZ.


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

Moving from Sri Lanka
Visa type applied for 175 Independant
ASCO Oracle Specialist
At that stage CSL/MODL
Assement Approved Oct 2008 ( with in 2 months of lodgement)
GOT MARRIED
IELTS DONE
Visa Application lodged 10th June 09
CO Assigned 19th November 09
Medicals & PCC Requested 22nd November 09
Medicals & PCC submited 07th December 09
Meidcals Reffered 14th December 09
Informed to extend Pass Port 23rd December 09

Awaiting for Visa


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> Moving from: South East Asia
> Visa type applied for: 175
> Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): MODL
> Date & description: Jun '09
> ...


Update:

Complete all items: Dec 11 '09
Visa granted: Jan 08 '10

Exactly six months from lodging to issuance...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Moving from: Bahrain
> 
> Visa type applied for: 175
> 
> ...


24-Dec-2009: Medicals and PCC done and Submitted

Visa conditions: Awaiting


----------



## Zony (Jan 7, 2010)

*Moving from: * London, UK
*Visa type applied for: * Offshore Partner
*Date & description: *
5th Jan 2010 - Posted off Application to Australia House
15th Jan 2010 - Case Officer contacted to say we just need the Irish Police Clearance then it will be processed.
*Visa conditions:
Area migrating to:* Sydney


----------



## rushabhshah28 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Timeline*

Moving from *Mumbai*
Heading to *Sydney*
Skill Assessment App (2231-79 Java/J2EE) - 04/12/08
IELTS - 17/01/09
Skill Assessment Result - 09/03/09
Applied for 175 (On CSL) - 29/03/2009
Case Officer - 10/09/09
Medical - 18/09/09
PCC - 18/09/09
Visa - 20/01/10


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

Moving from India
Visa type applied for 176 Family Sponsored
ASCO: 2231-79
At that stage : SOL
Visa Application lodged 10th Jan 10
Application Bring Process Further: 1 Feb 2010
Medicals & PCC Requested: Not yet
Medicals & PCC submited: Not yet
Visa: Waiting :confused2:


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Applied for ACS: 3rd June 2009
IELTS Test: 13th June 2009
ACS Assessment: 15th September 2009
Applied for 175-Online: 26th September 2009
Case Officer: 16th December 2009 Team 03
Medicals & PCC: 19th December 2009
*Applicant Approved: 5th March 2010*
*Visa Grant Letter: 9th March 2010*
*Visa Stamping: 12th March 2010*
Migrating to: Any Metro City, Job Decides. Melbourne/Sydney/Gold Coast/Brisbane/Canberra/Adelaide/Perth. Within the next 1-3 months.


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

*Sill Assessment*
*Acs applied* : 3 June 2009
*ACS positive result* : 23 July 2009

*IELTS result* : 21 November 2009

*Online VE 175 Application ( 3 months 20 days)
Applied on* - 26 November 2009
*Processed further* - 29 January 2010
*CO assigned ( medicals PCC requested)* - 9 Feb 2010
*Medicals sent* 22 Feb 2010
*Medicals Finalized* 24 Feb 2010
*PCC sent* 03 March 2010
VISA GRANTED - 17 MARCH 2010. eace:
Stamping - 19 March 2010


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Please find my time lines in my signature 
:clap2:


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

My 457 Timeline
Application lodged, paid - 25 February 2010
PCC, other documents submitted - 25 February 2010
Further Processing started - 2 March
Request for more documents - 2 March
Medical Check up - 2 March
Submitted form 1221, Professional Registration Proof, Health Insurance Proof - 4 March
Submitted Declaration Form - 9 March
Health Forms received - 12 March
Health requirements finalised - 15 March
Information received - 18 March
Visa granted - 31 March, 2010


----------



## suegozza (Apr 6, 2010)

*176 timeline August 2009 submission*

Applying for 176 state sponsored visa
Got WA state sponsorship in August 2009
Applied through migration agent on 18th August 2009
Following 25/9/09 changes took IELTS in October 2009 (I'm an accountant)
Case officer allocated Feb 2010
Medicals finalised on 15/3/2010
Police checks submitted to agent on 2/3/2010

[Removed question - please start another thread for questions - just time lines on here)


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PASA: 
Applied for Skill Assessment : ACS - 5/Aug/09
Approved 2231-79 (Network Security) - 21/Oct/09
Passed IELTS got Overall 8 - 17/Nov/09
Visa Application (SV 175): 
Online Visa application - 17/Dec/09
CO Allocated, CO requested for PCC and Medical - 5/Mar/10
Health requirements- Referred - 17/Mar/10
Health requirements- Finalised - 19/Mar/10
PCC -India Submitted - 22/Mar/10
PCC -Bahrain Submitted - 24/Mar/10


----------



## paxlk (Jan 6, 2010)

175 timeline - December 2009

PASA: 
Applied for Skill Assessment : ACS - 21/Sep/09
Approved 2231-79 (J2EE Specialist) - 19/Nov/09
Passed IELTS got Overall 7.5 - 12/Dec/09
Visa Application (SV 175): 
Online Visa application - 31/Dec/09
CO Allocated, CO requested for Employee Evidence - 24/Feb/10
CO requested for Medicals, and PCC - 10/Mar/10
Health requirements- Referred - 22/Mar/10
Health requirements- Finalised - 29/Mar/10
PCC - Submitted - 16/Apr/10
Spouse health requirements finalized and all docs met - 19-Apr-10
Application approved 22/Apr/10
Grant Received - 23/Apr/10


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is my Timeline


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking at most of the 457 posts, mine's being processed slowly.... must be due to the impact of the the number of public and school holidays....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PASA: 
Applied for Skill Assessment : ACS - 5/Aug/09
Approved 2231-79 (Network Security) - 21/Oct/09
Passed IELTS got Overall 8 - 17/Nov/09
Visa Application (SV 175): 
Online Visa application - 17/Dec/09
CO Allocated, CO requested for PCC and Medical - 5/Mar/10
Health requirements- Referred - 17/Mar/10
Health requirements- Finalised - 19/Mar/10
PCC -India Submitted - 22/Mar/10
PCC -Bahrain Submitted - 24/Mar/10
VISA GRANTED.. thanks God... 27/Apr/10


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

*My TimeLines: *


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

*Below are my TimeLines*


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

*Moving from: *South Africa

*Visa type applied for: *s457

*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):*
Not sure - it is a company sponsored 457.

*Date & description:*
30/03/2010: Visited Australia for job interviews
14/04/2010: Received offer from Australia company
20/04/2010: Immigration assigned by company
23/04/2010: Applied online for private health insurance
27/04/2010: Received confirmation letter from private health care provider
30/04/2010: Medicals and x-rays completed and couriered to Health Operations Centre

*Visa conditions:*
Linked to sponsoring company

*Area migrating to:*
Melbourne


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Cnf said:


> *Moving from: *South Africa
> 
> *Visa type applied for: *s457
> 
> ...


Good luck. If you ask you agent for the TRN number, you can check the progress of your application online.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

*Moving from: *London, England

Visa type applied for: SubClass 309/100

*Date & description*:
14/06/2010: Signed up with Thames Migration.
29/06/2010: Sent all Paperwork off
12/07/2010: Case Officer Assigned
16/07/2010: Attended Medical & X-Ray - results were sent direct to AHC
03/11/2010: Subclass 100 Visa (permanent) Approved

03/11/2010: Booked One way Flights to Australia

Travel on 25/12

*
Conditions:*
Enter Australia before July 2011

*Area migrating to:*
Adelaide


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

Country: India 
Visa Type: 309 
App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011 
PCC : 16th Feb 2011 
Medicals: 9th March 2011 
CO Assigned: 6th April 
Visa Status: Waiting 

CO requested to submit additional doc and my Passport(done). Now keeping my fingers crossed
Cheers 
Oz309


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

*My TimeLines*
______________________

IELTS: 20-Feb-2010
ACS: 12-APR-2010
APPLIED VIC SS: 4-NOV-2010
VIC SS APPROVED: 1-DEC-2010
ONLINE VISA: 3-DEC-2010
CO: 10-MAR-2011


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my timeline is below


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's my timeline. We have completed the initial entry on Nov 6th 2010. Now plan move in abt a year hopefully. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

AnzSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programer)
ACS Applied: 29th Jul 2010
ACS Approved: 24 Sep 2010 :clap2:
IELTS : 20 November 2010 :clap2:
Online Application (175 Offshore) : 30 Decmenber 2010 :boxing:
Waiting for CO :ranger:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

ANZSCO: 261313 
ACS Applied: 15th Aug 2010
ACS Approved: 15th Oct 2010 
IELTS : 23rd Jan 2010 - 7 in each section
Paper based Application (175 Offshore) : 22 November 2010 
Waiting for CO allocation.......


----------



## rachel1977 (Apr 21, 2011)

my timeline
ACS Applied: 11th Jan 2011
ACS Approved: 1st April 2011

*expected timeline: *
IELTS : 19th June 2011 
online Application (175 Offshore) : 28 June 2011
Waiting for answers..............
wish me luck


----------



## oz309 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another update, 

Not sure why, but this time CO came back to me asking to fill up 2 ~ 7 Questions of 47SP. I am clueless..

Chrees 
Oz309 




oz309 said:


> Country: India
> Visa Type: 309
> App Lodged: 16th Feb 2011
> PCC : 16th Feb 2011
> ...


----------



## Abhijeet (Feb 1, 2011)

Country: India
Skill:Mechanical Engineer
IELTS (7 Overall): 07/Jul/2007 
Consultant Approached Oct 2007( CANAM )
Positive CDR assessment by Engineers Australia: 23Jan08 
175VIsa Application: May2008 
PCC Oct2010 
Medicals: Nov 2010 
Visa Grant: 23 Nov 2010 
First Entry: Jul 2011.


----------



## tian (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband is a main applicant.

Moving from: Canada
Visa type applied for: 176
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 322313-Welder First Class
TRA : January 07/2011
SA submitted : January 16/2011, Doc received : January 28/2011
SA approved : March 22/2011
Visa 176 logged : March 25/2011
Case officer : Soon hopefully


----------



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

Nationality:indian,TRA -25 MAY,IELTS-20 JUN,
SA-176, SMP Applications:21/10/2010,
SMP Granted:09/11/2010, CO : 15 February 2011
Medicals submitted:FEB 25,pcc:APRIL 1,
*Date visa granted:MAY 5*


----------



## iocampo (May 4, 2011)

Visa type applied for: 176- Relative Sponsored
ACS Favorable Assessment: November 27, 2009
IELTS: Apr 2010, 7.5 OBS
Visa 176 lodged : May 7, 2010
CO Assigned: Waiting
Medicals/PCC: Waiting


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think DIAC is clearing their pool now.
I got CO in a week... thank you GOD..
My timeline as in my signature...


----------



## FEARSONA (Jun 4, 2011)

Country: England
Visa Type: 309 
Posted app: 7th April 2011
CO appointed: 14th April 2011 
Medical and Police checks submitted: 26th May 2011 
Visa Status: Waiting


----------



## Alexandra Xiaver (Jun 6, 2011)

Skill: Naval Architect ASCO 2129-21
IELTS (7 Overall): June 2009
Skills Assessed: June 2009
175 Visa Application: July 2009 
CO Assigned: April 2011
PCC: May 2011
Medicals: May 2011 
Visa Grant: June 2011 
First Entry: Jan 2012.


----------



## optimus55 (Mar 14, 2011)

Moving from: Singapore
Visa type applied for: State Sponsorship
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 3121-13 Architectural Associate
Skills assessment Vetasses: submitted - March 11, 2011 (Result still pending)
IELTS Taken: (7 Overall) February 2011


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

My timeline as in my signature.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

My timeline is not conventional so hope it will also help someone else who may be a situation similar to mine. Full story here if you want to read it.

*Moving from:* 
Current residence - New Zealand (but I'm Malaysian)

*Visa type applied for: *
SA SS 176

*ANZSCO: *
251513 - Retail Pharmacist

*Date & description:* 
Dec 2009 - Applied for skills assessment with APharmC
Feb 2010 - Positive skills assessment, IELTS 8.5 overall
[Removal of MODL, not enough points to apply VE 175]
Apr 2010 - Applied for SA SS
[Suspension of applications for SS and DIAC, then July 2010, removal of occupation from SOL!]
3/3/11 - Received unexpected mail from SA, SS granted!
3/3/11 - Lodged VE 176 application online, uploaded all documents prepared from 2010
29/3/11 - CO requested for PCC and medicals
13/4/11 - Medicals referred
[Silence...lots of internet searches for HOC timelines]
2/7/11 - Finally cracked and emailed HOC to ask about medical results
4/7/11 - HOC replied it's finalised but client tracker says outstanding, so emailed CO - silence...
7/7/11 - Visa grant email from CO!

*Visa conditions:*
No conditions, though I have a moral obligation to live in SA for first 2 years (no problem, have cousin and friends there)

*Area migrating to:*
Hopefully Adelaide or surrounding areas.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

*E176 SS Visa - MY TIMELINE*

AUG 2010. IELTS 8.5
AUG 2010. APPLIED FOR SKILLS ASSESSMENT TO ANMC-MENTAL HEALTH NURSE
NOV 2010. POSITIVE RESULT
DEC 2010. APPLIED TO AHPRA FOR REGISTRATION AS A REGISTERED NURSE
MAR 2011. ELIGIBLE TO REGISTER LETTER RECEIVED.
MAR 2011. APPLICATION FOR STATE SPONSORSHIP TO WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
MAY 2011. STATE SPONSORSHIP APPROVED.

MAY 9TH 2011. ONLINE 176 SUBMITTED. TRN NUMBER GIVEN.
MAY 10TH 2011. DOCS UPLOADED.
MAY 12TH 2011. FORM 1100 SENT TO DIAC BY WA

today, 7th July, i am still waiting to be allocated a CO! after 2 PLE'S, i am still no further forward. Under the pre 1st July lodgement, i am in priority group 2.

When i will get allocated a CO, WHO KNOWS


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

wattsbug said:


> AUG 2010. IELTS 8.5
> AUG 2010. APPLIED FOR SKILLS ASSESSMENT TO ANMC-MENTAL HEALTH NURSE
> NOV 2010. POSITIVE RESULT
> DEC 2010. APPLIED TO AHPRA FOR REGISTRATION AS A REGISTERED NURSE
> ...


Wasnt sure how to edit updates:
CO email recieved on 18/07/11 - All supporting docs met. requested medicals and PCC
Medicals done on 05/08/11 - awaiting finalisation
PCC uploaded on 09/08/11

awaiting decision now, once meds met


----------



## treb94 (Dec 6, 2010)

My Timeline below as signature


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

:clap2:


treb94 said:


> My Timeline below as signature


according to signature, you got your visa today! congratulations


----------



## optimus55 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Visa 176 WA State Sponsorship*

Moving from: Singapore
Next Step Visa Application!
WA State Sponsorship Result: Approved August 31,2011
WA State Sponsorship Applied: August 24, 2011
Visa type applied for: State Sponsorship
Skills assessment Vetasses: Result Positive- June 30, 2011 
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 3121-13 Architectural Associate
Skills assessment Vetasses: submitted - March 11, 2011 
IELTS Taken: (7 Overall) February 2011


----------



## FEARSONA (Jun 4, 2011)

Country: England
Visa Type: 309 
Posted app: 7th April 2011
CO appointed: 14th April 2011 
Medical and Police checks submitted: 26th May 2011 
Visa Granted: 2nd September 2011

Off to Oz!!!!!


----------



## fnb111 (Mar 22, 2011)

Moving from: South Africa
Visa type applied for: 176 skilled
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): electrician general
Date & description: applied February 2011 got it August 2011
Visa conditions: 2 years in WA. Dont marry. work for two years in WA.
Area migrating toarth Australia


----------



## optimus55 (Mar 14, 2011)

Now Waiting !!!!
Police checks: October 07,2011
CO Allocated: October 05,2011
Meds taken: October 03, 2011
Visa Application: September 20,2011
WA State Sponsorship Result: Approved August 31,2011
WA State Sponsorship Applied: August 24, 2011
Visa type applied for: State Sponsorship
Skills assessment Vetasses: Result Positive- June 30, 2011 
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 3121-13 Architectural Associate
Skills assessment Vetasses: submitted - March 11, 2011 
IELTS Taken: (7 Overall) February 2011 
Moving from: Singapore


----------



## optimus55 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Visa Approved!*

Visa Approved: November 09, 2011 Thanks God!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Police checks: October 07,2011
CO Allocated: October 05,2011
Meds taken: October 03, 2011
Visa Application: September 20,2011
WA State Sponsorship Result: Approved August 31,2011
WA State Sponsorship Applied: August 24, 2011
Visa type applied for: State Sponsorship
Skills assessment Vetasses: Result Positive- June 30, 2011 
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 3121-13 Architectural Associate
Skills assessment Vetasses: submitted - March 11, 2011 
IELTS Taken: (7 Overall) February 2011 
Moving from: Singapore


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

optimus55 said:


> Now Waiting !!!!
> Police checks: October 07,2011
> CO Allocated: October 05,2011
> Meds taken: October 03, 2011
> ...


Congrats. When are you planning to move to Perth?


----------



## optimus55 (Mar 14, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats. When are you planning to move to Perth?


Hi, Thanks. We are targetting to there by End of March or early April 2012. Regards.lane:


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello! 

My name is Mukul and I decided to move to Australia in April 2011. I chose the country after experiencing everyday life while working in Melbourne for 15 months. My fiance will also apply separately (we don't have enough documentation to prove our de-facto relationship) unless we get married prior to commencement of my 175 application processing.

*Moving from:* India
*Visa type applied for:* 175 Skilled Independent
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):* 2611-11 (ICT Business Analyst)
*Date & description:* 
- Collection of documents - Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct 2011 
- ACS Application - Oct 07, 2011
- ACS Assessment - Nov 02, 2011
- IELTS Exam - Feb 09, 2012
- IELTS Result (8.5) - Feb 22, 2012
- 175 Application Submitted Online - 02 Mar 2012 (Date according to DIAC records)
- Realisation that all attachment names had spaces, and by not merging individual pages into single PDF files I had reached the maximum document limit while still left with the task of uploading Form 1221, my photograph, and the Police Clearance Certificates - Within 5 minutes of being presented with a message stating that no more documents could be added to the system.
- Onset of a state of panic and fear for the loss of AUD 2960 - Immediate
- Frantic research on the internet and on the DIAC website for possible solutions, eventually leading to zilch - Another 3 hours
- Conversation with DIAC CSA about the issues (except the spaces in doc names, which I forgot to mention to her) - Another 12 hours
- Onset of some relief after a whole night of terror - Another 10 minutes
- Careful renaming of all documents and preparing to send them to the given email address ([email protected]) - Another one hour
*Visa conditions:* None, hopefully
*Area migrating to:* Melbourne, if all goes to plan...


----------



## virtual_bajwa (Apr 11, 2009)

Moving from: India
Visa type applied for: 496 Designated area Sponsored - skilled
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): Public relation officer
Date & description: 
- Collection of documents - May ,June 2007
Vateasses Application - July 2007
- IELTS Exam - July 2007
- 496 Application Submitted Paper based - 30 August 2007 (Date according to DIAC records)
-In 2008 and then 2009 medical and PCC was submitted once requested by the DIAC and once by myself.
-Job verification was done in September 2009
Priority Group--Category 5.
Still waiting for the news for DIAC.. Expecting it to happen before July 2012...If all goes well..


----------



## febilanejr (Apr 23, 2011)

optimus55 said:


> Hi, Thanks. We are targetting to there by End of March or early April 2012. Regards.lane:


Hi optimus55 congrats in your success. are you a "Kabayan" can you help me?
do you use an agent? If can I ask some question about procedure? can I PM you tnx a lot


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

fnb111 said:


> Moving from: South Africa
> Visa type applied for: 176 skilled
> Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): electrician general
> Date & description: applied February 2011 got it August 2011
> ...



lol they dont let you marry? wow i never hear such a thing sound v cruel and anti humanity policy from those who gave u da visa. maybe u fall in luv and want wife who know haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, they tell some people, usually those from HR countries, that they may not marry before entering Australia, it would otherwise invalidate their visa. They can marry once in Australia and sponsor their spouse if they need to. Best to add them early or some people find themselves unable to move to Australia despite having a visa or seperated for a long time while a spouse visa is processed.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

good!!!


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, does anybody have any knowledge about how long does it take to a case officer to be assigned for subclass 175?

I have applied through DIAC in October and since then I am waiting for Case Officer to be assigned to me. Is there anything that I can accomplish in between like taking medical test or police clearance certificate before CO assignment?


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, does anybody have any knowledge about how long does it take to a case officer to be assigned for subclass 175?

I have applied through DIAC in October and since then I am waiting for Case Officer to be assigned to me. Is there anything that I can accomplish in between like taking medical test or police clearance certificate before CO assignment?


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife is the primary applicant and the following is our timeline at the moment

Moving from *India*

VETASSESS Applied: 17 Aug 2011
VETASSESS Grtanted: 30 Nov 2011
Spouse IELTS 1st Test: 10 Dec 2011 ( Got 8.5 and above in all sections except writing where it was 6.5)
IELTS 2nd Test 21 Jan 2012 ( Scored above 7 in all sections)
WA SS Applied: 16 Feb 2012
WA SS Granted: 24 Feb 2012
176 Applied Online 12 Mar 2012
Dubai PCC 14 Mar 2012

Awaiting CO and have to get India PCC for the missus and me. We anticipate that the Indian PCC for missus will take some time since her permanent address is different and we havent made any changes to passport to reflect the marriage

We are hoping that we will be able to get the India PCC around the same time that we get a CO


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

guys what is the latest on timelines/
I have applied online 176: 24 Mar
Awaiting CO now


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> guys what is the latest on timelines/
> I have applied online 176: 24 Mar
> Awaiting CO now


Hi MManjrekar,

I got CO last week. It was exactly 6 LONG months of waiting. The best possible to check for CO assignment is to visit below website. They update it every 15 days. I applied in October but just after updating this list I got CO. It means approximately in every 15 days they process 1 to 2 months applications.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> Hi MManjrekar,
> 
> I got CO last week. It was exactly 6 LONG months of waiting. The best possible to check for CO assignment is to visit below website. They update it every 15 days. I applied in October but just after updating this list I got CO. It means approximately in every 15 days they process 1 to 2 months applications.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


oh 6 months haa? the link you sent mentions : Within 4 weeks of lodgement.
hence i am expecting in a week or 2


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> oh 6 months haa? the link you sent mentions : Within 4 weeks of lodgement.
> hence i am expecting in a week or 2


Well, I think there is a problem with my application. From ACS till here it has taken so much time. For others ACS approval is coming in 2 or 3 weeks but for me, ACS also took 12 weeks. 

In your case, you are right. A week or two will end your wait.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

kaz101 said:


> There were two of us applying aged 38 years old (back then!).
> 
> *Moving from: *UK
> 
> ...


My timeline as follows:

Moving from Bangladesh to Australia (ACT)

ANZSCO: 225311

Visited Australia: March 2010

Decided to move to Australia: April 2011

IELTS: 17/02/11 (8.0)

VETASSESS: 06/07/11

VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11

ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11

ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12

176 Applied: 05/03/12

PCC: 19/03/12

CO Assigned:29/03/2012

Medicals: 07/4/12

176 Grant: ???


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Country: India
Visa Type: 175

IELTS : 19th Mar 2011 - Overall 7.5
ANZSCO: 261313 
ACS Applied: 11th Apr 2011
ACS Approved: 8th Aug 2011
DIAC Online Application for 175: 19th Aug 2011
ray:ray:
CO Allocated: 19th April 2012 :clap2:
Resubmission of form80 (instructed by CO): 3rd April 2012
Med submitted: 4th April 2012
PCC: 12th April 2012

Visa grant notification: 18th April 2012 :whoo::whoo:

Need to label it on my passport through VFS.. 
Due to the change of rules on July 2011, there was a huge volume of applications lodged at DIAC during May and June of 2011. So it took about 7 months before I got a mail from CO. 

Planning to move to Melbourne before 2012 end.


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

We are a family of four: Me (Main aplicant, 35 yo; my wife, 33 yo; two sons, one 4 yo and the other 4 months old)

*Moving from*: Argentina
*Visa type applied for*: GSM - Subcalss 175
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO)*: Main Applicant | Mechanical Engineer 233512
*Date & description*: 
_IELTS_: 20-nov-2010
_Eng. Australia_: Application - 3-feb-2011 | Approved Assesment - 30-may-2011
_DIAC Application_ - 9-jun-2011
_Sent forms to inform the birth of my son and about my passport update_ - 7-jan-2012
_CO Assigned _- 21-feb-2012 / Requested for Medicals and additional Police records.
_Medicals done _- 1-mar-2012
_Second VAC requested _- 2-apr-2012
*Visa conditions*: I'm now eagerly waiting for the grant letter.
*Area migrating to*: We plan to move to Melbourne by mid August/2012.


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Got visa grant today -175 subclass
Applied on 24th aug 2011
CO assigned 19th march
Grant 15th may


----------



## nakatago (Jul 25, 2011)

Just to throw my hat into the ring:

Filipino in Singapore, Single.
April 2011 - ACS, got assessment 10 weeks later. IELTS while waiting for that
August 2011 - lodged application online
April 2012 - got CO assignment, requested for additional docs
May 2012 - submitted docs, granted 175 a week later


----------



## cshah (May 9, 2012)

The idea of migrating to Australia conceived somewhere in Early OCTOBER 2011. My husband has been the primary applicant.
Applied for ACS (code 261313-Senior Software engineer)- *22nd November 2011*
ACS Postive- *14th Dec 2011*
IELTS Given *10th or 11th January 2012* (do not remember the exact date)
IELTS Results - *21st January* (Over all 7.5)
Applied for Vic SS- *13th Feb 2012* (My Husband and myself were bit confused on whether we should be going for 175 or 176..which took a little time post the IELTS. Finally decided to go for 176 and so we headed for vic ss)
Vic SS positive- *5th April 2012*
176 Online- *11th April 2012* ( we had uploaded the documents by 13th April. 
PCC front load- *13th April 2012*
Meds front load- *20th April 2012* (just a tip-we had checked with the clinic authorized for medicals on the list of test that would be required for the visas. We actually got them done at our regular clinic to ensure things are fine. consulted our doc and then took appointment for the medicals)
CO allotted- *27th April 2012* (Here we get a mail from the CO that he hasn't received our documents except for the PCC and the Meds.we assumed there was a system error while we thought we had uploaded the documents. He also requested for form 999 and 80. This exchange of emails and uploading the documents took place till 2nd May 2012 :ranger
Here comes the magical email- VISA GRANT- *3rd May 2012*:clap2:


----------



## nakatago (Jul 25, 2011)

cshah said:


> The idea of migrating to Australia conceived somewhere in Early OCTOBER 2011. My husband has been the primary applicant.
> Applied for ACS (code 261313-Senior Software engineer)- *22nd November 2011*
> ACS Postive- *14th Dec 2011*
> IELTS Given *10th or 11th January 2012* (do not remember the exact date)
> ...


Wow, that's fast. They ARE speeding up processing this time, it seems. Probably to catch up with the looming rules change this July?


----------



## GettingThere (Jul 16, 2012)

*457 timeline*

OK, timeline below for me and my partner

Moving from: London, UK
Visa type applied for: 457 Business Long Stay
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Date & description: 
Jan 2012 - Started applying for jobs
Feb - May 2012 - Interviews with 3 companies
May 2012 - Offered job
29th May 2012 - Received job contract
9th June 2012 - Visa application submitted
June 21st 2012 - Visa granted
2nd August 2012 - Finish work
15th August - Fly 
20th August - Start work!!!!!
Visa conditions: Health Insurance and have to remain in a nominated employment
Area migrating to: Sydney


----------



## Flinty31 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Kaz, can I please ask how much the emigration group charged you in fees etc? This is who I have started the process with, received my pack from them yesterday  thanks, Jo


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Moving from:North Wales
Visa type applied for:176
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):Chemist
Date & description: Visa applied for June 2012
medicals and police checks July
Daughters finalised 17th july
Husband still reading refered on xrays and bloods.sept 1st
Mine still reading refered xrays and bloods.sept3rd
2 sons still reading refered on medicals sept 2012.
Visa conditions:Waiting
Area migrating toerth

Offered state sponsorship for perth.
Im 36,husband is 37,Eldest son is 9,2nd son is 7 and my daughter will be 5 in dec.


----------



## coraliers (Apr 19, 2012)

820 Onshore Partner Visa
Submitted 21.12.12 in person at Sydney office
Medicals submitted 30.12.12 in person at Sydney office
Visa granted 04.01.13

It was so quick and unexpected! Especially given the fees increase and backlog. Good luck!


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

*Moving from:* Pakistan
*Visa type applied for:* 176
*Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO):* Software Engineer (261313)
*Date & description:* 


IELTS Cleared: 8.5 band Feb/2011 (Guess this date) 
ACS Result Positive: Jun/2011
NSW State Sponsorship received: 23/Nov/2011
Applied: 28/Dec/2011
CO: 18/Jan/2012
Form 80 and other docs Submitted (Except PCC and Meds): 13/Feb/2012
Form 80 and other Docs Resubmitted (Except PCC and Meds): 23/May/2012
Form 80 marked as Received: 20/Aug/2012 (Last update from DIAC)
Asked the status and it was told that application is under security checks.
Still Waiting. :ranger:
*Visa conditions: * Living first 2 years in NSW while working in occupation visa applied for.
*Area migrating to:* Sydney (NSW)


----------



## jettdeepa (Feb 16, 2013)

Moving from: Bahrain
Visa type applied for: 190
ACWA: Welfare Worker applied :Oct 2013
ACWA Result Positive: Nov 2013
WA State Sponsorship received: Nov 2013
Invitation: Nov 2013
PCC and spouse Ielts: December 2012 and JAn 5. 2013
Applied: 19/Jan/2013
All docs including Forms 80 and 1221 uploaded on : 19th and 20th Jan 2013
Meds: the next week
CO and grant: 14/Feb/2013
Moving to: Perth in August


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey man, Congrats for receiving a CO before me with the 190 App. I app'ed as 189 on 7/1/13 and am yet to have a CO. Good LUCK to you mate.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is my case history and current status. This month (May-2013), it has been 2 years since I applied for my 176 (VIC) submission.

Moving from: Pakistan
Visa type applied for: 176
Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): Computing and System Professional (NEC)
Date & description:

VIC sponsorship: 18 April 2011
Date Applied: 13 May 2011
File Ref: 14 May 2011
CO assigned: 21 Jun 2012
Form 80: 20/21 Jul 2012 (1st time submission)
Form 80: 22 Jul 2012 (re-submission)
Medics: not asked and submitted
PCC: not asked and submitted

Ask for status and got feedback that security check is in-progress....

Let us see...


----------



## jinc (Jan 29, 2014)

jettdeepa said:


> Moving from: Bahrain
> Visa type applied for: 190
> 
> Applied: 19/Jan/2013
> ...


Congrats. Did it take only 2 months to get visa? I also applied for 189 on 13 January 2014 ( welfare center manager).


----------



## londontown (Apr 24, 2014)

Morning/evening Everyone,

Well we are at 3½ weeks waiting under priority now, it’s start to get to me…..let’s see what this week brings us


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*my profile / my background*



kaz101 said:


> Hi fellow Aussies to be
> 
> Edited 8th Aug 2009 - there is a new timeline site available too.
> http://www.aussietimeline.com/ if you have any comments on this new site please comment on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/26942-new-timeline-monitoring-site.html since it was created by a member.
> ...






Moved from: MUMBAI, INDIA
VISA type applied for: 189 PR Visa

Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO): 261313


Important Dates & description: 

ACS application - April 2013 
ACS approval / clearance - July 2013
Medicals - Sept 2013 
India PCC and USA - PCC - Sept 2013 
PR GRANT-LETTER - Nov 2013 :first::first:


Visa conditions: My PR allows me to stay and work out of any state in AUS 
Area migrated to: Sydney, NSW


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

tian said:


> My husband is a main applicant.
> 
> Moving from: Canada
> Visa type applied for: 176
> ...


How did you move go?


----------



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi what was your qualification?


----------

